# Kelp4Less



## BubbaGrumpus (Jun 17, 2019)

I have an idea, and I need some reassurance/advice.

I have (2) 2 1/2 gallon jugs that were previously filled with Air8 and RGS. I used a hose end sprayer this year to apply said products. Suffice to say.. I've ordered a backpack sprayer.

My idea: Use those jugs to mix my own soil admendments. I originally wanted to do something like the BLSC & KH from (that other forum).

In the process of researching everything I came across this site. Kelp4Less. So many options. I got overwhelmed and called them.

The gentlemen on the other end of the phone sold me on 3 products, and instructed me to just put it all in one mix.

The fulvic/humic/kelp blend.
Something called Mycorrhizae.
And Yucca extract.

Have you heard of this stuff? Am I going down the right path?

What do I fill the other jug with? My ocd is killing me. My original plans are shot.

I'd like to put everything you guys talk about into a jug to spray it on the yard.

Macros, micros, humic/fulvic/kelp, FEature... etc.

I like the idea of making my own "super juice"
I like the idea of soaping my yard.

Help.. I'm overthinking this.


----------



## gpbrown60 (Apr 7, 2018)

I am using the Kelp4Less Extreme Blend cut with additional fulvic/humic/kelp. I add the Yucca extract as a surfactant and mix the powder directly in a hose end sprayer. The jugs will work fine. Here in Atlanta we are breaking historical records for the heat and haven't seen rain in over 3 weeks. I do have irrigation and have been spot watering as well. My lawn is a very deep green and my neighbor's yards are toast. Can't help but believe the Kelp4 Less products have helped reduce the heat stress. I also use their Azomite for shots of micro nutrients and have cut back on the nitrogen. So....don't think you are overthinking it. :thumbup:


----------



## BubbaGrumpus (Jun 17, 2019)

I looked really hard at that extreme blend. He didn't seem to think it was needed as my soil sample shows I have a ton of phosphorus locked in my soil. Calcium issue? I'm still new to all this.

Azomite? Oh wow.. I didn't even notice this.

Thank you for telling me I'm not crazy. That really is a neat website.


----------



## gpbrown60 (Apr 7, 2018)

There are many approaches to turf management but I choose to use the balanced approach. If you have a calcium or magnesium shortage address it first. If interested in the balanced approach here are two references:
*Hands on Agronomy Book by Neal Kinsey & The Ideal Soil v2.0 Workbook by Michael Astera*


----------



## BubbaGrumpus (Jun 17, 2019)

Awesome thank you! Yeah I'd like to take the "fix the soil, fix the lawn" sort of approach. I appreciate the references.


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife (Jul 23, 2018)

I am using the Kelp4less Extreme Blend as well and it works amazing in my lawn. At first I was using a hose end sprayer but a few months go I switched to a backpack sprayer. I usually apply it at this same time that I apply FEature iron supplement every 3 or 4 weeks. I let the mix sit on the grass for 24 hours and then water it into the soil.


----------



## TShir23 (Oct 4, 2018)

I used the extreme blend this year along with added humic and towards the end of summer added the yucca. I was happy with the results and I'm planning to go deeper into it next year. I'm wanting to try the endo mycorrhizae along with some other stuff. I will probably do it all with a backpack sprayer instead of a hose end sprayer.


----------



## gpbrown60 (Apr 7, 2018)

Forgot to mention I use the Kelp4Less Molasses as well!


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 28, 2019)

I'm just curious, what are ya'll mix rates for the ExtremeBlend?


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife (Jul 23, 2018)

mytmouse said:


> I'm just curious, what are ya'll mix rates for the ExtremeBlend?


I alternate 5g per 1000 or 10g per 1000 depending on how much Iron I put down with it.


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 28, 2019)

Really!? That's such a low rate! I guess it can't hurt getting a 5lb bag and throw it in the sprayer! It'll last me forever. LOL


----------



## BubbaGrumpus (Jun 17, 2019)

I saw on one of their videos he put 3 tablespoons of powder per gallon of water and called it a concentrate. Then put 2-4oz per 1000 of that concentrate into a hose end sprayer or any backpack type sprayer.

This is probably how I'm going to do it. Or you could mix as you go.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

The directions on the Extrenme Blend bag:
Roof irrigation:
Mix one teaspoon with one gallon of water.

For foliar:
Mix one teaspoon with one gallon of water. Apply by misting or spraying the surface of plant leaves until run off. Apply weekly.

For hydroponics:
Mix 1/4 to 1 teaspoon with one gallon of water.

Hose Sprayer:
Put one tablespoon in the sprayer and fill with water. Adjust dial on the sprayer to 2 oz. to apply on grass, trees, shrubs, or anything with leaves.


----------



## Haywood74 (Jul 11, 2019)

TShir23 said:


> I used the extreme blend this year along with added humic and towards the end of summer added the yucca. I was happy with the results and I'm planning to go deeper into it next year. *I'm wanting to try the endo mycorrhizae *along with some other stuff. I will probably do it all with a backpack sprayer instead of a hose end sprayer.


I went down the rabbit-hole a few days ago about mycorrhizae....After reading and listening to way more than I care to admit to, I've ordered up a few products that I am going to give shot to.....Great White Mycorrhizae and Real Grower's Recharge...I figure if the cannabis guys are raving about them, then it should work well on my type of grass too


----------



## TShir23 (Oct 4, 2018)

:lol:


Haywood74 said:


> TShir23 said:
> 
> 
> > I used the extreme blend this year along with added humic and towards the end of summer added the yucca. I was happy with the results and I'm planning to go deeper into it next year. *I'm wanting to try the endo mycorrhizae *along with some other stuff. I will probably do it all with a backpack sprayer instead of a hose end sprayer.
> ...


🤣🤣keep us posted


----------



## Naidu (Aug 25, 2019)

I am also thinking about whipping up a scoop with RGS + Great White. Anyone know how much of Great White is needed per 1000/sqft?


----------



## Haywood74 (Jul 11, 2019)

TShir23 said:


> :lol:
> 
> 
> Haywood74 said:
> ...


Will do.....also going to be ordering up an in-line water filter to remove chlorine and chloramines from my tap water so I don't kill everything off....


----------



## Haywood74 (Jul 11, 2019)

Naidu said:


> I am also thinking about whipping up a scoop with RGS + Great White. Anyone know how much of Great White is needed per 1000/sqft?


Directions say for soil "Apply once per week or every other week at a rate of 1 tsp per 2 gallons of water." I would assume this is more for potted plants as a root drench-type application...As expensive as this stuff is, you could probably mix it in a hose-end sprayer and shoot for 1tsp/1k maybe? That's just a rough guess off the top of my head though and what I am going to be going with soon....

I'm toying with the idea of mixing in something like 2-3 teaspoons in about 500ml of water and popping it into a syringe with a blunt needle and directly putting it in the root-zone of some small areas of my lawn to see how well that works....


----------



## Methodical (May 3, 2018)

BubbaGrumpus said:


> I saw on one of their videos he put 3 tablespoons of powder per gallon of water and called it a concentrate. Then put 2-4oz per 1000 of that concentrate into a hose end sprayer or any backpack type sprayer.
> 
> This is probably how I'm going to do it. Or you could mix as you go.


I found a hose end nozzle that has a 3 oz container that's used for washing cars that I plan to try this out with. Make a concentrate and then put it in the 3oz container and spray over 1k sq.'


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Anyone ever use this for potassium and phosphorus deficient lawns? It seems like a much cheaper alternative that other products.

https://www.kelp4less.com/shop/soluble-mono-potassium-phosphate/


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

$275 for 20lb. A 50lb bag of SOP is $35. How is this cheaper?


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

g-man said:


> $275 for 20lb. A 50lb bag of SOP is $35. How is this cheaper?


At 1 tsp per gallon in a spreadermate, seems cheap to me


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

It is pounds on the soil that matter to change your parts per million (ppm), not tsp per gallon.

6in of soil in an acre (43.5ksqft) weights 2 million pounds. Or 46,000lbs/ksqft. Therefore a teaspoon/g/ksqft is not going to do much.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

g-man said:


> $275 for 20lb. A 50lb bag of SOP is $35. How is this cheaper?


$35 a bag if you can find it locally. I'm not that fortunate. The cheapest I've seen for P&K Fertilizer is seedworld, oh and $80+ on shipping. Shipping cost more than a 50 lb bag of each, no thanks.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=153025#p153025


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

g-man said:


> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=153025#p153025


I checked in with Ventura's last year about it and they stopped carrying it. Not sure if it was a temporary thing or not.


----------

